

Show HN: Meaningful jobs in software development - josh_fyi
http://meaningful-jobs.fiveyearitch.com/us

======
josh_fyi
There was an Ask HN yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6720789](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6720789)
about finding meaningful jobs, which got a lot of comments.

Our specialized listing of "jobs with meaning", new this week, is exactly in
that line. We've worked hard to dig up jobs that directly help humanity. Our
search engine finds tweets with the #meaningfuljobs hashtag, among other
sources. Also, employers post their ads directly.

I think plenty of people want to get more out of the old 9-to-5 (or is that
"10-to-7"?)--but the sense that your job helps people is a big boost.

On the other side, employers who can offer "meaningful jobs" should be touting
that more vigorously. What a great draw for talent!

------
rparente
Hey, isn't any service that people are willing to pay for something that
"helps humanity"?

What's with the greentech/meditech/charity work?

~~~
josh_fyi
Actually, I agree with you. But for some people at least, when your
contribution to the human species is visible and direct, it makes a
difference.

------
scottalpert
Thanks for mentioning my "Ask HN". Your site hit the nail on the head for me.

We software developers get good pay, we're not going hungry. Challenges are
important, but it's not too hard to find that if you look.

It's worth looking for a job that makes you feel good as you do your work.

------
amys
I see you've got green energy and medical technology jobs there. Why not jobs
where you can commit to open source projects? Now _that's_ what I can a "job
with meaning".

~~~
josh_fyi
Sure thing, take a look at [http://open-
source.fiveyearitch.com/us](http://open-source.fiveyearitch.com/us)

